
Other People’s Lives: What makes biography good? - diodorus
http://bostonreview.net/literature-culture/vivian-gornick-james-atlas-shadow-garden
======
nickster
I really enjoyed the Masters of Doom, which I guess is sort of a biography of
that time for John Carmack and Romero, I liked the narrative style. Does
anyone have any other similar recommendations?

